# Where to find a Chan Chi Kee Wok?



## iliria (Nov 30, 2013)

Does anyone know where I may be able to find a website that sells Chan Chi Kee woks and which ships to the UK? I have seen these woks mentioned in quite a few articles and they are meant to be quite good whilst not very expensive. I have searched the net several times so far but I have had no luck finding somewhere so far. Wondered if anyone had any info please?


----------



## statusquo (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www.chefsmall.net/kitchen-utensils


----------



## Bef (Nov 30, 2013)

You might also consider buying a wok from e-woks, directly from Shanghai: http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/834821#8445956

That's what I did myself, and I love mine.


----------



## iliria (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you very much guys. Much appreciated. 

Bef, does the shipping from e-wok still take quite a while to arrive? The reason I ask is because the woks from both companies look very similar but e-wok's shipping is $35 (compared to $60 of the other company).


----------



## Bef (Nov 30, 2013)

Shipping from e-wok ain't fast. I ordered mine a year ago, and I think that I waited about 3 or 4 weeks to receive it.

What's interesting about e-woks is that they are hand hammered. Most hammered woks are not...


----------



## tripleq (Nov 30, 2013)

E-woks are by far the best woks I've ever used. They don't produce the flat bottom anymore unfortunately.


----------

